# The New Honey Board



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

http://www.honey.com/

One cent per lb to these guys. But it's usually not the beek that pays but the bottler/packer.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Narrowing the above link down a little more:
http://www.honey.com/about/HPIB-order.asp
Seems a producer/packer will pay a penny a pound except someone who handles less than 250,000 lbs is exempt from assessments.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*National HoneyBoard meeting minutes*

http://www.honey.com/honeyindustry/reports.asp

Do I understand correctly that there is board of US honey producers to be created?

Seems to me that the foxes are now guarding the chicken coop. The chickens being the US beekeeper........just last year the value $ of pollination surpassed the value of honey $ produced in the US....... are we all a dying breed?


irwin

Beekeeping..... the last Bastille of free enterprise


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

irwin harlton said:


> The chickens being the US beekeeper........


Aw heck, I thought they were Turkeys, Hard to soar like an eagle when your surounded by Turkeys


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*LOL Keith*

I am sure your sense of humour is only surpassed by your ability to make an good pollen sub.... now if you could possibly share this wonderful receipe or pehaps sell it to a merchandiser of pollen sub,I would think Global Patties would be interested.



irwin

califorinia dreaming......... another 4" of snow here last nite, current temp -19celcuis and -29 with the windchill...... been a cold winter here so far


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

irwin harlton said:


> I am sure your sense of humour is only surpassed by your ability to make an good pollen sub....



You know funny thing happen to me about 15 years ago Irwin.
The NHB sued me for not paying producer/packer fee of 2 cents.
Honey at that time was about .53lb so I decided to pack my own , then here comes the NHB with there hand out, they sued me and they LOSSED.

I see now there funding CCD and such, way to go NHB keep throughing the keepers money down the drain, at least it won't be mine.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*Ok I'll bite*

Keith can you please tell "the rest of the story"


You know funny thing happen to me about 15 years ago Irwin.
The NHB sued me for not paying producer/packer fee of 2 cents.
Honey at that time was about .53lb so I decided to pack my own , then here comes the NHB with there hand out, they sued me and they LOSSED.


Some people would not appreciate a honey packer not supporting the NHB. How else would sell that cheap chinese stuff?


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*The new honey board*

You say the packer pays and I say the beekeeper pays. But what it comes down to is the goverment throwing more of my money down the drain. If the NHB can get me $1.55 a pound for my honey, I guess I can flush a cent or two. I work harder each year just to keep going. Just like JOE THE PLUMBER, I work harder to get ahead just to give it to big Gov. and big Corp. I think it's time that the beekeeper ask for a BAIL-OUT too. If it wasn't for beekeeper, how would everything get pollenated. Who needs food anyway?
Sorry if I got off of subject.:waiting:

The Honey Householder


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

irwin harlton said:


> Keith can you please tell "the rest of the story"


Well Irwin it goes something like this.

I'm a first generation keeper, I started with two hives when I was 14 teen years old.Fast foward to the early 90's, I was sending my hives to the Nevada desert alfalfa fields for honey.I sleped out in the desert with the bees took bathes in the ditch water and so on. Honey at that time was low I think around $.48-$.50 & almonds were around $35-$40. 

So, needless to say, I wasn't making much money so I started packing my own trying to earn more ,soon I was packing 100 drums plus a year.

This is where the NHB shows up with there .02 hand out. We went round & round they ended up sueing me in court. Barry's rules would not let me express what took place but I think you get the picture.

The NHB, IMO, promotes the cheapest honey, end of story.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Keith Jarrett said:


> This is where the NHB shows up with there .02 hand out. We went round & round they ended up sueing me in court. Barry's rules would not let me express what took place but I think you get the picture.
> 
> The NHB, IMO, promotes the cheapest honey, end of story.


Same story here Keith. Never took a bath in the ditch though. Plenty of good swimming holes around here...but it took 'em a while to get used to naked hippies. Hee hee.

Anyway, the NHB showed up at my door, and demanded entry. Said they'd get the State Police if I didn't agree. I had to give them access to my filing cabinte. She actually showed up with a portable copy machine. Made copies of everything...check registers, invoives, etc. The NHB sent me a bill for $1500.

I agree that the NHB promotes the cheapest honey...that being foreign produced. Maybe in a round-a-bout fashion, but still. The per capita honey consumption has always been about 1 pound. I see from the flyer that I just received, that it's up to a whopping 1.1 lbs. 

So, where's the big increase? I would say in manufactured food products. And where are most food manufacturers going to get their honey? The cheapest place possible. And what honey would that be??


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I wouldn't have let them in...not without a warrant. I would have told them to get the state police and they better have a warrant to get in. You may have a lawsuit for violation of your constitutional rights ie illegal search and seizure. I would check with an attorney and also the statue of limitations depending on how long ago this took place.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Kill the NHB*

Please support the American Honey Producers Association they are working and spending for you.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> Same story here Keith. Never took a bath in the ditch though.


AW heaven sake Mike, you don't know what your missing out on.  lol


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

I only know of 1 ditch tender.LOL.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Keith Jarrett said:


> AW heaven sake Mike, you don't know what your missing out on.  lol


Nah Keith...it was way more fun making the locals' eyes pop. Since it's too cold in Vermont to bathe bare a.. nekid most of the time, we just borrowed the shower from Ann Lang...Annie Proulx to those who don't know her...Pulitzer prize winning author..._Shipping News_

Ahhh, how the times have changed.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*7TH article in honey laundering*

By ANDREW SCHNEIDER
P-I SENIOR CORRESPONDENT

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/local/395172_honey08.html


Interesting that the same Bob Coyle serves on the National Honey Board, this is totally insane....
He is of course innocent till proven guilty in a court of law

This reporter Andrew Schneider deserves a real pat on the back for getting this story out.

I now ask how did Mr Coyle become appointed to the Board.......anybody know?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Robert H. Coyle of Clyde Hill, Washington, has been appointed by U.S. Agriculture Secretary Ed Schafer to serve on a new National Honey Board. The Secretary of Agriculture appointed members to the board after reviewing nominations from certified national organizations. 

http://eastsidebusinessjournal.com/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=2621

I wonder if this was just before or after the Secretary of Ag knew Coyle was under federal investigation??

The national honey board is truly turning into a suspect organization with regards to its representation of US honey producers.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*Screw the producers*

It's perfect the packer love there cheap honey. What better way to get the honey smuggled into the US, but by The National Packer. Anyway to screw the producer. :no:

Ron


----------

